# [ot] un Google solo per linux

## =DvD=

Molti di voi lo conosceranno già, http://www.google.com/linux ricerca ristretta a siti che trattano linux.

Carino!

scritto dopo: mi sono accorto dopo aver postato che è un altro odiosissimo ot...

sindrome da assenza plurimensile dall'amato forum  :Sad: Last edited by =DvD= on Fri Mar 11, 2005 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlueInGreen

si lo conosco! Mi sembra che i risultati trovati siano ordinati diversamente...

comunque io uso il google di firefox.... www.google.it/firefox  :Smile: 

Li non cambia assolutamente nulla...apparte la volpe di fuoco...  :Very Happy: 

ciao !

----------

## BikE

Anche io lo conosco ma non l'ho mai usato... quello che trovi sul "google linux" lo trovi anche in quello normale

----------

## koma

www.google.it/mac

www.google.it/bsd

 prima esistevano anche /win e /sex

----------

## Sparker

E' vero, sono ordinati in modo diverso!

Provate a cercare kernel su /linux e su /bsd!

----------

## gutter

@DVD: ma perchè non hai messo il tag [OT] ?

----------

## =DvD=

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @DVD: ma perchè non hai messo il tag [OT] ?

 

Non so... quando ho editato dopo essermi accorto che il mio primo post dopo qualche mese era un ot mi son vergognato, e allora ho messo solo le []

Dici che è meglio se lo metto tutto?

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dici che è meglio se lo metto tutto?

 

Si penso sia proprio il caso  :Wink: 

----------

## capitan_jo

io invece uso

http://www.google.it/intl/la/

google in latino... è uguale al google normale solo che non puoi usare la funzione di traduzione  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *capitan_jo wrote:*   

> io invece uso
> 
> http://www.google.it/intl/la/
> 
> google in latino... è uguale al google normale solo che non puoi usare la funzione di traduzione 

 

Nooo!!! :Very Happy:  bellissimo!

E' diventato la mia homepage!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *capitan_jo wrote:*   

> io invece uso
> 
> http://www.google.it/intl/la/
> 
> 

 

Ecco questo non lo conoscevo, e mi ha ricordato i bei voti in latino al superiore  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *gutter wrote:*   

> mi ha ricordato i bei voti in latino al superiore 

 

pensa a chi ha finito un compito di latino 6 ore fa.....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## n3m0

Direi che a questo punto, merita: 

http://googlex.foxified.info/

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Direi che a questo punto, merita: 
> 
> http://googlex.foxified.info/

 

Concordo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Direi che a questo punto, merita: 
> 
> http://googlex.foxified.info/

 Che figata! DOpo quello di firefox [che ne muta completamente l'aspetto] direi che questo è il mio secondo google-mod preferito

----------

## gutter

 *Quote:*   

> "Roses are red. Violets are blue. OS X rocks. Homage to you."

 

Un poco troppo di parte sti sviluppatori di google  :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "Roses are red. Violets are blue. OS X rocks. Homage to you." 
> 
> Un poco troppo di parte sti sviluppatori di google 

 

Ma no!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

peccato che non ce n'è una versione italiana... con questo mi devo sorbire le news americane...  :Sad: 

però è veramente coattissimo...  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco un'altra bella mossa di google http://code.google.com/index.html

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> Molti di voi lo conosceranno già, http://www.google.com/linux ricerca ristretta a siti che trattano linux. 

 

si da tempo..

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco un'altra bella mossa di google http://code.google.com/index.html

 

bella mossa si....  :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bukowski

c'è pure elgooG!

http://www.alltooflat.com/geeky/elgoog/m/index.cgi

 :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

> c'è pure elgooG!
> 
> http://www.alltooflat.com/geeky/elgoog/m/index.cgi
> 
> 

 

Questo lo avrebbe usato Leonardo da Vinci!

----------

## neryo

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

> c'è pure elgooG!
> 
> http://www.alltooflat.com/geeky/elgoog/m/index.cgi
> 
> 

 

heheeh fighissimo.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

